# CT. Police Lieutenant Says Resistance is "Un-American."



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Connecticut Police Officer Says Resisting New Gun Laws is ?Un-American?

Very telling. This thug thinks he is the master, and doesn't want to talk about some pesky ol' oath of office.

If the federal government doesn't have the authority to take away rights endowed us by a higher authority, why would the state? It doesn't. Then again, why wouldn't a police officer know this?


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Consider the source, he is owned by the government, there fore he is part of the government and part of the current problem facing Freedom loving citizens. He is the force behind the government laws and regulations and only accountable to the government. He works for the government not the people.


----------



## Arizona Infidel (Oct 5, 2013)

What America is he referring to?


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Denton said:


> Connecticut Police Officer Says Resisting New Gun Laws is ?Un-American?
> 
> Very telling. This thug thinks he is the master, and doesn't want to talk about some pesky ol' oath of office.
> 
> If the federal government doesn't have the authority to take away rights endowed us by a higher authority, why would the state? It doesn't. Then again, why wouldn't a police officer know this?


I have heard many say that LEO's and military won't fire on citizens. But I just wonder how prevalent the mentality is that THEY are the masters and we are the servants. I see attitudes have been changing in the last 20 years, slowly but changing. We are the authority and we know best. Hmmmm.......


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Arizona Infidel said:


> What America is he referring to?


nobamas amerika! Get your spelling right.


----------



## oldmurph58 (Feb 8, 2014)

inceptor said:


> I have heard many say that LEO's and military won't fire on citizens. But I just wonder how prevalent the mentality is that THEY are the masters and we are the servants. I see attitudes have been changing in the last 20 years, slowly but changing. We are the authority and we know best. Hmmmm.......


 Alas, very prevalent, be ready


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

inceptor said:


> I have heard many say that LEO's and military won't fire on citizens. But I just wonder how prevalent the mentality is that THEY are the masters and we are the servants. I see attitudes have been changing in the last 20 years, slowly but changing. We are the authority and we know best. Hmmmm.......


There are those who will resist "peer pressure" and do the right thing, I am sure. I wouldn't bank on the majority of them being that loyal to their oath of office, however. Here is an example of a lieutenant displaying either a lack of knowledge or a total disregard of what he knows to be right and lawful.

What can we expect from the media when the goon squads start busting through the doors of the American gun owners in Connecticut?


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Denton said:


> There are those who will resist "peer pressure" and do the right thing, I am sure. I wouldn't bank on the majority of them being that loyal to their oath of office, however. Here is an example of a lieutenant displaying either a lack of knowledge or a total disregard of what he knows to be right and lawful.
> 
> What can we expect from the media when the goon squads start busting through the doors of the American gun owners in Connecticut?


I could be wrong, but I think some LEO's will find they walked through the wrong door, and maybe to late to do them any good.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Tin foil off .
But the involvement of the DHS in local LE in the past 6 years has become scary. They got our Sheriff to retire early and come to work for them.
He works out of his home and no one knows what he does.


----------



## Arizona Infidel (Oct 5, 2013)

ekim said:


> I could be wrong, but I think some LEO's will find they walked through the wrong door, and maybe to late to do them any good.


I'm not saying you shouldn't stand up to Tyrrants when they come breaking your door down, but you need to understand........... You WILL die.

Jose Guerena Killed: Arizona Cops Shoot Former Marine In Botched Pot Raid


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Arizona Infidel said:


> I'm not saying you shouldn't stand up to Tyrrants when they come breaking your door down, but you need to understand........... You WILL die.
> 
> Jose Guerena Killed: Arizona Cops Shoot Former Marine In Botched Pot Raid


No doubt. Stand alone and you'll drop. Stand together, and you'll starve as you'll never go to work. Do nothing and you'll wear shackles - if you are lucky.


----------



## oldmurph58 (Feb 8, 2014)

Arizona Infidel said:


> I'm not saying you shouldn't stand up to Tyrrants when they come breaking your door down, but you need to understand........... You WILL die.
> 
> Jose Guerena Killed: Arizona Cops Shoot Former Marine In Botched Pot Raid


Another police murder, another police cover up. I hope the widow sues and ends up owning the town.


----------



## midtnfamilyguy (Nov 17, 2012)

It's police like this that gives good department a bad name and a reason for people to bash us. This is not a post to start an us against them post to get something started, so please don't take it that way. I respect the views that others have. I have read several posts the last couple of days about where people have had problems with LEOs. As a life long officer who is proud of my profession it hurts me to see this trend. I do agree that policing has changed over the years, some for the good and some bad. but with nearly 30 years in I have always tried to treat people as nice as I could and be honest and truthful. I have even arrested an officer of my previous department when I worked for them. But having read about problems people have had with police it seems to me that it had been mostly with large agencies, is that the general consensus? Also it seems to be departments in the more liberal areas of the nation that are also having problems with trust issues. I can tell you for certain that I do not plan on violating rights of others since I don't want mine violated. I can find another job if it comes to that. Thanks for letting me voice my opinion and again this was not meant to start a heated discussion, just what has come to my attention. Thanks to all.


----------



## oldmurph58 (Feb 8, 2014)

midtnfamilyguy said:


> It's police like this that gives good department a bad name and a reason for people to bash us. This is not a post to start an us against them post to get something started, so please don't take it that way. I respect the views that others have. I have read several posts the last couple of days about where people have had problems with LEOs. As a life long officer who is proud of my profession it hurts me to see this trend. I do agree that policing has changed over the years, some for the good and some bad. but with nearly 30 years in I have always tried to treat people as nice as I could and be honest and truthful. I have even arrested an officer of my previous department when I worked for them. But having read about problems people have had with police it seems to me that it had been mostly with large agencies, is that the general consensus? Also it seems to be departments in the more liberal areas of the nation that are also having problems with trust issues. I can tell you for certain that I do not plan on violating rights of others since I don't want mine violated. I can find another job if it comes to that. Thanks for letting me voice my opinion and again this was not meant to start a heated discussion, just what has come to my attention. Thanks to all.


I didn't mean to cop bash, I was just saying I have seen a lot of links about police raids where the cops did not find any drugs, but the home owner was killed. I think you guys need to do a better job of investigateing BEFORE you invade homes and kill the occupants. OOps doesnt help a new widow with kids, and i do believe you, when you say your a good cop,my baby brother is too. Just seems like fewer and fewer good ones out there. Again not you, bro, sorry i pissed you off.


----------



## Arizona Infidel (Oct 5, 2013)

And to tie the other thread to this one, when they came for the Branch Dividians What did they do? And the BDs HAD the weapons. Did they win? No. They didn't submit so the govt. started KILLING them. 
When they come for you it is up to you. You can submit or resist. But if you resist they WILL escalate the situation. They will NOT turn around and leave. You will NOT beat them. THEY WILL KILL YOU!!! Then they will LIE about what they did and they will LIE about you and they will destroy your family name to defend their actions.
It doesn't matter how many cops come to the forum and cry and deny. The fact is what I have posted in this post. Even that cop claiming to be a good cop. HE WILL KILL YOU. You think he will know the reason he is being sent to your home? No. He is doing as he is told. He is told you are the criminal. Look at the reports from Tucson. Don't believe it cause it's from the Huff Post?
Page 2: Tucson SWAT Team Defends Shooting Iraq Marine Veteran 60 Times - ABC News

Tucson SWAT Shoot Iraqi War Veteran Over 60 Times, Admit He Had Broken No Laws ? With Videos « Pat Dollard

Oath Keepers » Blog Archive » SWAT Team Fired 71 Shots To Kill War Vet


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

midtnfamilyguy said:


> It's police like this that gives good department a bad name and a reason for people to bash us. This is not a post to start an us against them post to get something started, so please don't take it that way. I respect the views that others have. I have read several posts the last couple of days about where people have had problems with LEOs. As a life long officer who is proud of my profession it hurts me to see this trend. I do agree that policing has changed over the years, some for the good and some bad. but with nearly 30 years in I have always tried to treat people as nice as I could and be honest and truthful. I have even arrested an officer of my previous department when I worked for them. But having read about problems people have had with police it seems to me that it had been mostly with large agencies, is that the general consensus? Also it seems to be departments in the more liberal areas of the nation that are also having problems with trust issues. I can tell you for certain that I do not plan on violating rights of others since I don't want mine violated. I can find another job if it comes to that. Thanks for letting me voice my opinion and again this was not meant to start a heated discussion, just what has come to my attention. Thanks to all.


I will never say all LE are bad. I have had enough friends in LE to know better. That being said it seems that the good guys are diminishing. What's funny is that just last night I was thinking about this type of situation. The average person will have to consider is the home invasion by criminals or LEO's. Either way it seems you will be either injured or killed. Defending yourself nowadays is not a good idea. You are being told to submit either way. So either way, if I defend my family, I'm a goner. What a way to live. smh ....... So I have to choose, do I die whimpering or protecting my family. Hell of a choice, ya think?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

midtnfamilyguy said:


> It's police like this that gives good department a bad name and a reason for people to bash us. This is not a post to start an us against them post to get something started, so please don't take it that way. I respect the views that others have. I have read several posts the last couple of days about where people have had problems with LEOs. As a life long officer who is proud of my profession it hurts me to see this trend. I do agree that policing has changed over the years, some for the good and some bad. but with nearly 30 years in I have always tried to treat people as nice as I could and be honest and truthful. I have even arrested an officer of my previous department when I worked for them. But having read about problems people have had with police it seems to me that it had been mostly with large agencies, is that the general consensus? Also it seems to be departments in the more liberal areas of the nation that are also having problems with trust issues. I can tell you for certain that I do not plan on violating rights of others since I don't want mine violated. I can find another job if it comes to that. Thanks for letting me voice my opinion and again this was not meant to start a heated discussion, just what has come to my attention. Thanks to all.


I never looked back when I left criminal "justice" and, after learning even more and realizing how even good cops unknowingly violate the rights of citizens each day, there is no way I could look back, now.

Small towns are just as likely to violate the right of the citizenry. The same excuses are made in small towns as in big ones. Those who understand the difference between being a peace officer and being a law enforcement officer are few and far between, while those citizens who also know the difference as well as knowing the origin of their liberties as well as how to conduct themselves are becoming even fewer.

Things will get no better. I am certain AI is pretty much correct, and I think we can read no farther back than Nazi Germany to see our general future.


----------



## oldmurph58 (Feb 8, 2014)

Arizona Infidel said:


> And to tie the other thread to this one, when they came for the Branch Dividians What did they do? And the BDs HAD the weapons. Did they win? No. They didn't submit so the govt. started KILLING them.
> When they come for you it is up to you. You can submit or resist. But if you resist they WILL escalate the situation. They will NOT turn around and leave. You will NOT beat them. THEY WILL KILL YOU!!! Then they will LIE about what they did and they will LIE about you and they will destroy your family name to defend their actions.
> It doesn't matter how many cops come to the forum and cry and deny. The fact is what I have posted in this post. Even that cop claiming to be a good cop. HE WILL KILL YOU. You think he will know the reason he is being sent to your home? No. He is doing as he is told. He is told you are the criminal. Look at the reports from Tucson. Don't believe it cause it's from the Huff Post?
> Page 2: Tucson SWAT Team Defends Shooting Iraq Marine Veteran 60 Times - ABC News
> ...


 looked it up the cops never admitted to wrong doing but paid 3.4 million. This was a good one to look up on wiki. A det. lied to get a warrent, 5 swat members swore they took fire, then of course, were shown to have lied, the gun was on safe. A ton of lies, the judgement wasnt enough. No fireings these [email protected]#$%^& are still out there, preying on society.


----------



## midtnfamilyguy (Nov 17, 2012)

Oldmurph, you didnt piss me off and yes we need to do better and re-earn the trust we used to have. Infidel, you are right. I dont agree with how the alphabet agencies work and hate working with them. I am not crying and denying anything Well maybe crying, because of how LEOs have been acting and creating distrust I know you dont know me and with that being said have no reason to trust what I say. I hope that one day we could meet and you could see how I am.. I am more old school where I take trust and respect issues very deeply, that the way I was raised. With my position I can question the reasons for a raid and voice my opinion. I believe we are held to a higher standard and should be held accountable. Inceptor you are right. Again I am not crying about police bashing just stating what I have been observing. thanks


----------



## midtnfamilyguy (Nov 17, 2012)

The public needs to make their voices heard to make ALL agencies be held accountable. People needs to be fired or prosecuted and agencies need to be made to pay because that is what gets their attention.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

I have always been pro law enforcement, my fiance was a LEO until she was in a head on accident with a 70yr old nun that wasn't payin attention or I guess he wasn't her "co pilot". And I have several friends in small town Florida that are LEO's.. He is MY OPINION!! I think most of the small town law enforcement will tell big brother to take a flyin **** at a rolling donut when they are given the order to turn.. Many of the medium and bigger cities will follow orders. They are already doing so much stupid shit it isn't funny. Even states like Texas. Look at the jogger in Austin arrested last week. New York officer gave a guy a $1000 ticket for running in Central Park at 4:30 in the morning. Apparently there is a law on the books that says it's not open till 6am.. I was in South Florida visiting a few years ago and was pulled over. I have had a Florida ccw for quite some time. The officer came up to me and first thing I did was told him I was carrying and hgave him my permit. He looked it over and I gace him my DL and ins card/reg and he said he would be right back. When he came back, he kept asking me what I needed to carry a weapon for. I just said 'You never know when you will need it". And he would still try to make me feel small. He said something like "I don't see why so many people are carrying guns." He asked if I was former military and I said I was. Tehn he shook his head and walked away.. If I remember correctly, he pulled me over for improper lane change or some bullshit.
To be honest, I'm not sure if they will follow orders if the country turns on us. Seems more and more officers are liberal these days. Seems to me lik ethey are weeding the more conservative ones out or not even hiring them at all. They have no problems pulling people out of their cars and searching them for no reason.. That said, I know MOST of the people they deal with are the dreggs of society. The Constitution still stands though.. These past 10-20 years have become very very scary at how liberal the country has gotten.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Beach Kowboy said:


> I have always been pro law enforcement, my fiance was a LEO until she was in a head on accident with a 70yr old nun that wasn't payin attention or I guess he wasn't her "co pilot". And I have several friends in small town Florida that are LEO's.. He is MY OPINION!! I think most of the small town law enforcement will tell big brother to take a flyin **** at a rolling donut when they are given the order to turn.. Many of the medium and bigger cities will follow orders. They are already doing so much stupid shit it isn't funny. Even states like Texas. Look at the jogger in Austin arrested last week. New York officer gave a guy a $1000 ticket for running in Central Park at 4:30 in the morning. Apparently there is a law on the books that says it's not open till 6am.. I was in South Florida visiting a few years ago and was pulled over. I have had a Florida ccw for quite some time. The officer came up to me and first thing I did was told him I was carrying and hgave him my permit. He looked it over and I gace him my DL and ins card/reg and he said he would be right back. When he came back, he kept asking me what I needed to carry a weapon for. I just said 'You never know when you will need it". And he would still try to make me feel small. He said something like "I don't see why so many people are carrying guns." He asked if I was former military and I said I was. Tehn he shook his head and walked away.. If I remember correctly, he pulled me over for improper lane change or some bullshit.
> To be honest, I'm not sure if they will follow orders if the country turns on us. Seems more and more officers are liberal these days. Seems to me lik ethey are weeding the more conservative ones out or not even hiring them at all. They have no problems pulling people out of their cars and searching them for no reason.. That said, I know MOST of the people they deal with are the dreggs of society. The Constitution still stands though.. These past 10-20 years have become very very scary at how liberal the country has gotten.


First you need understand that Austin is not really part of Texas. It's our version of San Francisco. That being said, people are literally pouring into Texas. A while back I posted a letter published in a CA newspaper urging people to move to Texas. They are coming from CA, Chicago, NYC and many other liberal areas. Many of these people get pissed when they find out that govt benefits here are much less than what they had elsewhere. Still, many stay. I can't figure out why. I also know that the liberal community has made Texas a target. Battleground Texas has made their presence well known here. The liberal community is pouring a ton of money here backing Wendy Davis for Governor. Texas is in a battle for it's very existence. How this current election turns out may help turn the tide. I can tell you I'm not as confident of the Texas future as I was. But we will do what we can, I'm not going anywhere.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

inceptor said:


> First you need understand that Austin is not really part of Texas. It's our version of San Francisco. That being said, people are literally pouring into Texas. A while back I posted a letter published in a CA newspaper urging people to move to Texas. They are coming from CA, Chicago, NYC and many other liberal areas. Many of these people get pissed when they find out that govt benefits here are much less than what they had elsewhere. Still, many stay. I can't figure out why. I also know that the liberal community has made Texas a target. Battleground Texas has made their presence well known here. The liberal community is pouring a ton of money here backing Wendy Davis for Governor. Texas is in a battle for it's very existence. How this current election turns out may help turn the tide. I can tell you I'm not as confident of the Texas future as I was. But we will do what we can, I'm not going anywhere.


It's not just Texas. I am a 5th generation Floridian and most of the NATIVE Floridians are as anti liberal as you can get. The bad part is, Florida has become a transient state. People from all over including other countries flock there. I remember when I was in high school 20-25 yrs ago that South Fl was 70% populated from people form the NE corridor like Joysey and New Yawk.. Even now, I don't know how many police I have seen there that are from New Yawk. It's like Florida depts recruit from NY or something. Just look at the politicians in Fl now, the majority of them are from there as well. Might as well call it New Yawk or New Joisey South!!
On top of that you have the Hatians,Cubans and Somalis all over there now too in the past 10 years. Florida used to be a great place. I am so glad we were able to leave. They are ruining state by state until it will all be gone...


----------



## Arizona Infidel (Oct 5, 2013)

Beach Kowboy said:


> They are ruining state by state until it will all be gone...


 there ya go. But very few recognize this.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

I wonder if that's what the Germans told the Jews before they got on the trains?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Molon Labe


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Less than a mile from my home down the road two police officers entered a vets home in the middle of the night to arrest his son. The man came down the stairs with his pistol because some one was in his house in the middle of the night. The cops shot and killed him. The pay out was four million tax payer dollars. The cop that shot the man after entering his home unannounced is still an Ionia county police officer. To my knowledge never paid his own dollars to reconsile his actions


----------



## Scotty12 (Jan 5, 2013)

Beach Kowboy I have to admit I was a snow bird. My dad has lived down there for over 25 years. I lived in Orlando for about 4 years myself


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

Denton said:


> Connecticut Police Officer Says Resisting New Gun Laws is ?Un-American?
> 
> Very telling. This thug thinks he is the master, and doesn't want to talk about some pesky ol' oath of office.
> 
> If the federal government doesn't have the authority to take away rights endowed us by a higher authority, why would the state? It doesn't. Then again, why wouldn't a police officer know this?


Their FB page has been lit up with comments reminding this ass that he's a SERVANT, not a master.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Scotty12 said:


> Beach Kowboy I have to admit I was a snow bird. My dad has lived down there for over 25 years. I lived in Orlando for about 4 years myself


Nothing wrong with being a snowbird. Hell I guess I am a sunbird for leaving Florida to Montana.. The difference is, I have no plans on changing anything here to be like Florida. The majority of the snowbirds down there tell you every day how great Joysey and New Yawk is. If it is so great, take I-95 north!!

There is nothing wrong with goin someplace else, just don't try to change it when ya get there...


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Pir8fan said:


> Their FB page has been lit up with comments reminding this ass that he's a SERVANT, not a master.


 Not anymore the rules have changed. This is the dawning of the age of King Obama his rule will go down in history as the great enlightenment of what was once the evil America. We may slow it down but here will be no stopping it. He has made us one of the weakest national in the world and a laughing stock of them all. There is not a Country now that does not thumb it nose at us. Do you remember him saying he did not want America to be special, that he did not want us to be seen as a leader. He got his way .
With in the boarders he has turned this country over to those that expect everything to be give to them. You will not roll that back anytime soon.


----------



## Mike45 (Dec 29, 2013)

Thats funny, the guy that is truly being un American is telling true Americans they are wrong for sticking up for their rights.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Beach Kowboy said:


> Nothing wrong with being a snowbird. Hell I guess I am a sunbird for leaving Florida to Montana.. The difference is, I have no plans on changing anything here to be like Florida. The majority of the snowbirds down there tell you every day how great Joysey and New Yawk is. If it is so great, take I-95 north!!
> 
> There is nothing wrong with goin someplace else, just don't try to change it when ya get there...


Like. Like. Like. Like. Like. Like.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Beach Kowboy said:


> Nothing wrong with being a snowbird. Hell I guess I am a sunbird for leaving Florida to Montana.. The difference is, I have no plans on changing anything here to be like Florida. The majority of the snowbirds down there tell you every day how great Joysey and New Yawk is. If it is so great, take I-95 north!!
> 
> There is nothing wrong with goin someplace else, just don't try to change it when ya get there...


We get the same thing here. Dallas is full of transplants. These same people complain about the people, the weather, the politics, etc. IF YOU DON'T LIKE IT, GO HOME!!!!! I am a transplant but I love it here. I've been in Texas well over 30 years. Texas has been very good to me.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

inceptor said:


> I have heard many say that LEO's and military won't fire on citizens. But I just wonder how prevalent the mentality is that THEY are the masters and we are the servants. I see attitudes have been changing in the last 20 years, slowly but changing. We are the authority and we know best. Hmmmm.......


I think that anyone who believes that is naive. I don't believe that all of them would be willing to, but IMO there will certainly be some who will. The big question is "how many?".


----------



## Nathan Jefferson (May 11, 2013)

I think the majority will follow orders... If only because the large metro areas that are largely already on board with disarming their citizens employee the majority of LE in the country. Take the # of LE in Chicago alone and they will outnumber the entire LE for more than a handful of the less populated red states. Will there be a lot who won't be on board, yep, but on a country wide basis they will likely be in a minority.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

I brought this up in my class last week. All but two of my cadets are already being paid by their future departments. In my lecture I didn't take a side, promote an agenda, and waited to see how they felt. If any one of them thought it was right to confiscate a gun they didn't admit it too me or the others in class. In my opinion FAR more police and military personnel will stand with the people then you think.



inceptor said:


> I have heard many say that LEO's and military won't fire on citizens. But I just wonder how prevalent the mentality is that THEY are the masters and we are the servants. I see attitudes have been changing in the last 20 years, slowly but changing. We are the authority and we know best. Hmmmm.......


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Ripon said:


> I brought this up in my class last week. All but two of my cadets are already being paid by their future departments. In my lecture I didn't take a side, promote an agenda, and waited to see how they felt. If any one of them thought it was right to confiscate a gun they didn't admit it too me or the others in class. In my opinion FAR more police and military personnel will stand with the people then you think.


Ripon, I can only hope you are correct in your assessment.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Ripon said:


> I brought this up in my class last week. All but two of my cadets are already being paid by their future departments. In my lecture I didn't take a side, promote an agenda, and waited to see how they felt. If any one of them thought it was right to confiscate a gun they didn't admit it too me or the others in class. In my opinion FAR more police and military personnel will stand with the people then you think.


If only history was on your side it would help me believe you. Those who go against the leaders don't last very long, even if they have the right intentions. If you where asked that same question by your bosses you probably wouldn't have your job long if you answered it the wrong way I don't believe. You didn't say you told them not to follow orders you ask a different question and put your twist on a non answer, big difference. That is how polls are usually asked, making most polls useless also.


----------



## preppersintent (Jan 26, 2014)

Im shocked at this, wait...no im not, easy for the little man leo to say...the creep gets to keep his guns...wow, what a traitor...Im sure hes on someones list.


----------



## Scotty12 (Jan 5, 2013)

You're right. While in Rome...


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Young police officers are quite pro 2a. It's the bureaucrats that are the problem. Line officers not interested in being political within the ranks for upward mobility remain quite loyal to the citizenry. I fear those who want to kiss up to liberal councilmen, supervisors, and other bureaucrats. Those are the spokesmen, loud ones, and those putting their union ahead of people's rights. Yes they are significant in number, but so are the cadets, so are the rank and file. Those who support the rights of citizens will be on the line with citizens when the protest begins.


----------



## standfast85 (Mar 3, 2014)

As a Police Officer I must agree with Ripon. I've been on the job 10 years and I am very pro 2A, as are all of my partners. It's sad to see something like this happening in CT. This lack of knowledge is why some people hate my profession. Just know that we're not all like that.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

standfast85 said:


> As a Police Officer I must agree with Ripon. I've been on the job 10 years and I am very pro 2A, as are all of my partners. It's sad to see something like this happening in CT. This lack of knowledge is why some people hate my profession. Just know that we're not all like that.


Does that mean you would not/willing not follow any order to dis arm American citizens and will stop other officers from doing it also, or are these just words posted on the internet to make others think you are part of group here? But like me, right now all we have are words of what we say we will do. The part of you agreeing with Ripon doesn't inspire me as I already have doubts about him, his wording leaves to much "wiggle" room for my liking.


----------



## standfast85 (Mar 3, 2014)

Being that this is the internet, all we have is our word. I am sworn to uphold the laws of my city, county, and state. I am sworn to uphold the constitution as well. I am not a robot, nor am I a jack booted thug. If asked to violate the constitution I would refuse.

My personal belief has always been that the minute the government tells us to turn in our weapons is the time we should start using them. 

That's just me though. I refuse to be defined by my profession.


----------



## oldmurph58 (Feb 8, 2014)

good for you i had a little heart attack last summer a cop saw my guns and seized them they gave em back when i went to the p.d but it pissed me off my wife was home at the time and he said he's taking them for "safe keeping" that was on the form i signed too


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

midtnfamilyguy said:


> It's police like this that gives good department a bad name and a reason for people to bash us. This is not a post to start an us against them post to get something started, so please don't take it that way. I respect the views that others have. I have read several posts the last couple of days about where people have had problems with LEOs. As a life long officer who is proud of my profession it hurts me to see this trend. I do agree that policing has changed over the years, some for the good and some bad. but with nearly 30 years in I have always tried to treat people as nice as I could and be honest and truthful. I have even arrested an officer of my previous department when I worked for them. But having read about problems people have had with police it seems to me that it had been mostly with large agencies, is that the general consensus? Also it seems to be departments in the more liberal areas of the nation that are also having problems with trust issues. I can tell you for certain that I do not plan on violating rights of others since I don't want mine violated. I can find another job if it comes to that. Thanks for letting me voice my opinion and again this was not meant to start a heated discussion, just what has come to my attention. Thanks to all.


I have found that when I treat cops the way I want to be treated, they are usually OK.
Granted, I have never been in any more trouble than a traffic ticket.
We live in a rural area with county deputies, most who are younger officers (most likely veterans), and I'm a gray haired guy with veteran stickers on the back of my truck, so perhaps they don't see me as a threat.
Cops breaking down the wrong doors just doesn't happen around here, nor in Jacksonville, the nearest city. One of our county deputies had to shoot a man just last month who was acting bizzarely and kept attacking even after being tased. But that is very rare.
Maybe things are different in Chicago or Detriot, but around here cops are just people.


----------



## bad (Feb 22, 2014)

You can resist all you want but when they come through your door at 3 AM looking for guns. You had better have some for them. Like every one that you have bought. It won't do you any good to die. You will be no good for anyone.


----------



## midtnfamilyguy (Nov 17, 2012)

I have arrested people who have thanked me for being nice to them. My response has always been I will be as nice as you let me be. I have tried to instill this into new cops I've trained. Like standfast said, I have sworn to uphold the constitution and I plan on doing so. Even if that means getting a new profession. The way I was raised when someone gave their word it meant something and I live by that. 

I am very vocal of the domestic convictions provision of losing your 2nd amendments rights for a misdemeanor conviction. I didn't agree with it then and don't now.


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

standfast85 said:


> As a Police Officer I must agree with Ripon. I've been on the job 10 years and I am very pro 2A, as are all of my partners. It's sad to see something like this happening in CT. This lack of knowledge is why some people hate my profession. Just know that we're not all like that.


It's not that your profession is bad, it's that they are drawing their paycheck from a corrupted source. As such, you have to enforce unconstitutional laws. That alone puts you at a disadvantage. Then, you have to stand behind cowards that proclaim that anyone who does not kiss their LEO arse is an enemy combatant, terrorist, seditionist, criminal, etc.

Unlike the fear mongers with no experience, I know for a fact that it is possible to stand up to the LEO community, armed if necessary, and you can win. In 1985 we were called upon in just such a scenario. The man's name was Oscar Lorick. Lorick was about to be thrown off his property for unpaid taxes. When the LEO community arrived, they encountered just under 50 armed citizens. The ordeal ended peacefully... unlike the much publicized stories from fear mongers. Yes, you have a *Right* to resist:

_"The general misconception is that any statute passed by legislators bearing the appearance of law constitutes the law of the land. The Constitution of the United States is the supreme law of the land, and any statue, to be valid, must be in agreement. It is impossible for both the Constitution and a law violating it to be valid; one must prevail. This is succinctly stated as follows:

The general rule is that an unconstitutional statute, though having the form and name of law, is in reality no law, but is wholly void, and ineffective for any purpose; since unconstitutionality dates from the time of its enactment, and not merely from the date of the decision so branding it.

An unconstitutional law, in legal contemplation, is as inoperative as if it had never been passed. Such a statute leaves the question that it purports to settle just as it would be had the statute not been enacted.

Since an unconstitutional law is void, the general principals follow that it imposes no duties, confers no rights, creates no office, bestows no power or authority on anyone, affords no protection, and justifies no acts performed under it . . .

A void act cannot be legally consistent with a valid one.

An unconstitutional law cannot operate to supersede any existing valid law.

Indeed, insofar as a statute runs counter to the fundamental law of the land, it is superseded thereby_.

*No one is bound to obey an unconstitutional law and no courts are bound to enforce it." *

-- Sixteenth American Jurisprudence, Second Edition, Section 177. (late 2nd Ed. Section 256)

Further, from a strict constructionist point of view, the people determine what is constitutional and what isn't. How?

"_On every question of construction (of the Constitution) let us carry ourselves back to the time when the Constitution was adopted, recollect the spirit of the debates, and instead of trying what meaning may be squeezed out of the text, or invented against it, conform to the probable one in which it was passed_." Thomas Jefferson


----------



## ordnance21xx (Jan 29, 2014)

Molon labe


----------



## radmers (Feb 17, 2014)

Today 250 CT cops signed an open letter saying they will not break down doors and confiscate guns.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

This could be a headline soon.

Seventy-two Killed Resisting Gun Confiscation in Massachusetts |


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

CT has a whole lot of evil fantasies going on up there. False flags of the lowest nature, thug obsessed cops in charge - CT is in a fight for it's soul right now, we'll see if they make it to revolution or not. Not at all the same people as in 1775.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

One of the big problems with our law enforcement agencies/departments as well with the military is that many of the leaders are more politicians then they are law enforcement agencies. What often happens is if they are elected they get much of their funding from national political organizations instead of the local people they represent or are appointed by elected officials because they are in the same political party as the elected official. 

This becomes evident when polls show that a large percentage of police chiefs are in favor of gun control while a larger percentage of the cops on the streets are against it. 

As a point of interest, I saw a poll a few years ago that showed something like 96% of active and former police officers have firearms in their homes. What do they know that makes an overwhelmingly majority feel that they should have a firearm in their home while the gun grabbers are against it and believe that you should rely on the police for protection of your home?


----------



## Charles Martel (Mar 10, 2014)

inceptor said:


> I have heard many say that LEO's and military won't fire on citizens. But I just wonder how prevalent the mentality is that THEY are the masters and we are the servants. I see attitudes have been changing in the last 20 years, slowly but changing. We are the authority and we know best. Hmmmm.......


There's no question what the majority of police officers would do if ordered to confiscate firearms or fire on fellow citizens. The police have become willing or unwitting accomplices in the statist takeover of this country. They are simply pieces of the apparatus and will continue to function as such. They are members of Obama's "national civilian security force" created for no other purpose than to control and suppress the American people while this nation is looted and plundered by those who would destroy us all.

As a prepper/survivalist, I have come to view the police as one of the main threats to my family's safety and security going forward. I avoid, and will continue to avoid law enforcement at nearly any cost.


----------

